

This guy made his web-site using websockets and Windows 95 - benbristow
https://charlie.bz/

======
avens19
The mouse redirection doesn't work very well (I'm on FF). But other than that
it's a cool idea. I'm curious how it works. A different Win95 VM for each
visitor? I realize it doesn't take much resources to run but that's still
crazy.

~~~
nikke1234
Mouse also doesn't work too well here, can't click Start. Also after a while
the screen just turns black.

~~~
psgbg
I was using FF too, but I could start the msdos prompt from start menu. I was
able to open explorer.exe from it and I tried to ping 8.8.8.8 but then the
screen went black.

It was fun though. The mouse is a pain in the ass.

------
cmdrfred
This is amazing.

